# Different perspective on Cecil



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2015)

There are times that we as Americans portray ourselves as idiots.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/05/opinion/in-zimbabwe-we-dont-cry-for-lions.html?mwrsm=Facebook&_r=0

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 5, 2015)

Aint that the truth....


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 5, 2015)

Is it a cruel mindset that I think that there are too many humans on the earth while we lose much of our other biodiversity? I have no problem with hunting but use it. I understand the authors mindset as we'll but after we do away with predators to cull the weak and scavengers to clean up disease will be a problem.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2015)

Blueglass said:


> Is it a cruel mindset that I think that there are too many humans on the earth while we lose much of our other biodiversity? I have no problem with hunting but use it. I understand the authors mindset as we'll but after we do away with predators to cull the weak and scavengers to clean up disease will be a problem.



I understand your point Les but if you were looked at as a possible dinner for said animal as these folks are your opinion might be different.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

